# 91 u12 bluebird SSS awd turbo sister car



## Dj_friesen (Jul 31, 2014)

I have. 91 bluebird live in Canada wondering is the stanza would be where I could get parts from to fit or would a different cars parts fit better .
Thanks


----------

